
Show HN: Wallow – A wallpaper that rises at sunrise and sets at sunset - izakotim
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.otim.wallow
======
izakotim
Hi, Isaac here. I built this live wallpaper when our city went under mandatory
lockdown (you know, you know).

This wallpaper changes colors to look like the sky outside based on the time.
(spoiler: it's prettiest at dusk and dawn)

It's a simple project I initially hacked together for myself but decided to
release to the public. I hope you like it, I'm always looking for constructive
feedback as well.

PS: it's great for if you're indoors all the time ha.

